# FS: Wilderness Systems Tarpon 120



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

I purchased this used from ZombieKiller on the forum and its been nothing but amazing memories and beautiful Fish. With the year ending and school done im in need of no more distractions as my Certifications come closer to being reality. Testing begins in a few months and i need the cash to pay for my tests and catch up with bills. Ill be back next year with bigger and better accommodations so dont worry guys im not giving up.

*installed

Tarpon 120 Tan color 
Adjustable foot pegs, no slidetrax newer Cloth seat
*2 Scotty 241L Deck Mount
*1 Scotty 244L Flush Mount 
*1 Scotty 230 Power Lock Rod holder
*2 Sea Dog Flush Mounted pole holders with Covers
Custom Sliding anchor trolley 
1Kg Claw Anchor & 80+ft 550 Paracord
Easy Rider Aluminum Paddle
Fishing PFD XL
Fish Finder not included


Im 5'6" 230lbs and i have no problems in the gulf with her. Ask anyone on the forum ive been fishing with, She takes 5' waves in stride. Tracks like a dream, sits a bit low in the water but thats prob cause i usually load down on the gear and ice. Shes pretty stable sitting wise but i wouldnt stand in her as she tends to sway. The anchor trolley is special because it was setup particularly to use 550 Paracord but im sure any 1/4" diameter rope will do. Ive had no problems with the anchor kit it works as advertised. If you need more paracord they can be purchased on ebay for around $15 or less shipped for 100'. All hardware is installed with SS Bolts and Nylon Coated Nuts and Clear Waterproof Silicone.

$600 for forum members, $650 on craigslist in 48hrs.



















Pair of Sea Dog Flush mount rod holders with rubber covers










Anchor trolley setup. Zig Zag cleat, stainless Eyelet to keep paracord from rubbing on cleat, 3/8" Four (4) strand white nylon rope for trolley, pair of Harken Air blocks. They use the ABS Plastic Ball Bearings instead of the SS ones.










Harken Air Block Aft










Scotty 241L Mounts under the Scotty 230 Power Lock Rod holder and the Fish Finder










Scotty 244L Flush Mount it can hold a Ram Rod or another Scotty rod holder for Bottom fishing or trolling while paddling. Ive had ZERO problems with it taking on water, the plug is water tight and stays in unless messed with.










Factory Seat


----------



## joe bag o donuts (Oct 23, 2007)

Great kayaks and good luck with the sale!


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

I've been out with MrPhoShiz on several occasions and can vouch for its seaworthiness and catchfishiness. It's a solid yak and worth the asking price with all rod holders and the rigging he's done. 

Sorry to see you sell it, but I know you'll be back and geared up for the spring.


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks guys! It's been an amazing kayak and I hate to let her go but times are tough. Bump making it OBO no lowballs please, I will be posting it on Craigslist tonight.


----------



## ZombieKiller (Jul 26, 2010)

Somebody give this yak a good home. Its fished all over the country and even helped me win a tournament or two. Included in the sale is a good bit of fishing mojo.

Hey PhoShiz...Wanna buy my Outback so I can upgrade again? Might have to make this an annual thing...


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

bump for a good yak ...
what you upgrading to zombie?


----------



## ZombieKiller (Jul 26, 2010)

Just a newer hobie.


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

hahah zombie i wont be purchasing another yak till the new year. As tempting as it is... i have to hold off till i finish my Certs and CEU's


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

Great deal ... would be nice to have a 2nd one. And it is a great yak!!! would if i could, can't so I won't:no:


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks for the great words of support fellas!!! Its hurting me to let her go but bigger and better things are to come. 

Remember its OBO ive entertained all sorts of offers so far... even trades or smiliar value.


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

Lock it Up.

She has a new home. Keep an eye out for the old girl, the new owner is pretty fresh to Yak fishing.


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

Tien,glad you got your school $$$.My offer still stands on using my spare Tarpon anytime..............

Robin


----------



## ZombieKiller (Jul 26, 2010)

Congrats on the sale, man. Whoever bought it will love it. Want to buy my Outback?


----------



## Fishin Ski (Apr 27, 2011)

ZombieKiller said:


> Congrats on the sale, man. Whoever bought it will love it. Want to buy my Outback?


what you asking for the outback? :whistling:


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks Robin, i might take you up on that one of these fine florida days. 

Zombie ill have to pass this time... Thanks tho


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

Let's go,the fishin's great............................

Robin


----------

